# Low Vitamin D Levels



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

So, I just received a phone call from my doctor regarding test results from lab work I had submitted back in July. Everything came back relatively normal, aside from Vitamin D. They tell me that I have a low level of vitamin D (somewhere around 60, normal is apparently 80). They've recommended I take 3,000 IU of D3 daily to get my levels back up to normal. I had done some research and noticed that quite a few people with IBS/IBD also had low vitamin D levels, due to diet restrictions, etc.Has anyone else tested for low Vit D levels? Has supplementation had any positive affect on your IBS (I'm IBS-C), or mood? I also found that low vit D levels can have an impact on the immune system, including being more prone to the common cold and flu, which could explain why I've been sick for over a month and get sick quite often during the winter months. I always attributed it to the stress of my illness. I have also experienced muscle weakness over the past month or so and hoping that the D3 can help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've had chronic constipation since childhood (i'm now 60) and it has become progressively worse over the years. i've been taking D3--plus what's in my multivitamin and in milk as well-- for at least five years. my D levels were tested last year and they are fine. but my constipation keeps getting worse so D has obviously had no effect on that--wish it did--lol..but, as they say, your mileage may vary. we're all so different in how we react to different drugs, supplements etc. i do hope D3 will help you feel better.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Horm Metab Res. 2012 Sep 6. [Epub ahead of print]Gastric Dysmotility and Low Serum Vitamin D Levels in Patients with Gastroparesis.Kedar A, et al.Patients with gastroparesis were found to have low vitamin d levels which are positively associated with overall enteric nervous system health. Drinking coffee diminishes vit. d levels and vitamin d removes amyloid plaques associated with althimer's disease, improving one's odds of not getting the disease.


----------



## hlahore (Sep 24, 2012)

Vitamin D deficiency is very common with all gut problems.Vitamin D and other nutrients are not absorbed as well.Details at http://www.vitamindwiki.com/tiki-index.php?page_id=1684where there are 189 references to IBD and Vitamin DBy the way - it also mentions a very low cost form of vitamin D which can be absorbed even by those with gut problems.


----------



## insertnamehere (Sep 21, 2012)

I take a supplement for a vitamin D deficiency, too (mine's 1000 IU)...although my deficiency was discovered before my IBS diagnosis and because of other issues. I also take a B-12 supplement for a deficiency. I think those together made me feel a bit better, but they probably didn't have much positive impact on anything IBS-related since I had my big flare up (that led to my testing and diagnosis) around the same time I started taking the vitamin D supplement. It might help with the immune/muscle symptoms, though.


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

I struggle to get rid of my vitamin d deficiency. wonder if it comes from malabsorption....Does anyone have experience with transdermal supplements in the form of cream?


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

annie7 said:


> i've had chronic constipation since childhood (i'm now 60) and it has become progressively worse over the years. i've been taking D3--plus what's in my multivitamin and in milk as well-- for at least five years. my D levels were tested last year and they are fine. but my constipation keeps getting worse so D has obviously had no effect on that--wish it did--lol..but, as they say, your mileage may vary. we're all so different in how we react to different drugs, supplements etc. i do hope D3 will help you feel better.


Wow ! You're 60...good to hear that you made it this far. hope you go much farther. I was contemplating suicide at times. Right now, i am over suicide. If the symptoms return in a sever form, i might feel suicidal again. But, i guess its not very likely.


----------



## razzle5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

yes there is a cream and its ok but with it and the chewable vitd my levels are slowly coming up


----------



## razzle5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

well My levels have gone down to 6 so dr has me in 50,000 ius twice a week ..... cant wait till summer .. and some sunshine


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> 189 references to IBD


While you do see issues with IBD because they do actually interfere with the ability to absorb things, in IBS absorption is typically normal.

However D deficiency is really common in anyone as we spend so much time indoors and most people don't get enough from their diet to compensate.

So low in D isn't always something you can use to say you don't have IBS as even healthy people tend to have problems with getting enough. I don't know that D supplementation will do much for constipation or diarrhea symptoms, but it might have an impact on pain. I believe, generally, they found that people with low vit D tend to have more pain than those with normal levels.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I too have low Vit D levels and was instructed to go on a supplement. I tried the gelcaps and they made my C worse. Reverted to drops, still, could tell a difference with my intestines stopping. Went online, did some research and Vit D actually has constipation as a side affect as it increases calcium absorption, although mild depending on the dose.

I'm going to try and incorporate the supplement (drops) back in to my routine, as I've been sick with cold/flu symptoms over 6 times since starting a new job last September. I also feel better mentally when on Vit D. Just wish it didn't mess my IBS up more than it already is.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi people,

I know this was about constipation but I thought I would tell you a couple of things about vitamin D (I'm a nurse and nutritionist) as ther is lots of research to show that deficiency in this vitamin can lead to many ills including those of the gut.

The best way to improve your D levels is by exposing your skin to the sun without sunscreen. It is possible to make up to 20,000IU vitamin D3 in it most usable form, in the time that it takes to make your skin just slightly pink NOT red! The sun should be high in the sky and you should strip off as much clothing as possible.

This will change a bit depending on where you are in the world, the colour of your skin and the ambient temperature. It is important that you do not burn so as soon as your skin is pink, cover up, go in or use sunscreen.

Do this as often as you can. There is no better way of topping up your D levels. More info here:

http://bit.ly/yh1aNi

About constipation - a very useful addition to your daily diet is saurerkraut which is teeming with gut-friendly microbes - but it must be fresh/live, not off a supermarket shelf!


----------

